# "Russian" Multiplication -- this is fun



## DannMcGrew (Feb 13, 2020)

The Russian Way to Multiply Is So Much Cooler Than Ours
					

Here's how to try it.




					tinyurl.com


----------



## soulsinging (Feb 14, 2020)

DannMcGrew said:


> The Russian Way to Multiply Is So Much Cooler Than Ours
> 
> 
> Here's how to try it.
> ...


This sort of things reminds me of how much I once enjoyed math puzzles.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 14, 2020)

Rube Goldberg multiplication.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 14, 2020)

soulsinging said:


> This sort of things reminds me of how much I once enjoyed math puzzles.


My sister got me 'The Ultimate Mathematical Challenge', a book that has a puzzle for every day of the year + crossnumbers and other odd challenges inbetween. 

I'm on week 7 and loving it!


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 20, 2020)

*Sighs at yet another mega nerd page*


----------



## -K2- (Feb 21, 2020)

Ernest T. Bass knew a thing or two about mathematics...






Same did those Kettle geniuses...






K2


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 21, 2020)

The original Johnny Ball video is excellent.


----------

